# AMS Coach Side Availablity



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I am currently in the middle of completing the new Rio Grande UK kit for the D&RGW Pagosa Springs Combine #215. This is the car that the LGB Drovers Caboose is modeled after. It is a kit that is designed to be used with an AMS coach to build. This is the third car I have constructed from Rio Grande UK kits and I now have six coach sides that are all Pullman Green with a single white 76 in the middle (I am using C&S coaches as they were the only ones available) that I have no use for. I am offering them up to anyone here on MLS that could use them. The only thing I would ask for them is shipping. If you are interested, send me an email through MLS.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve 
do you have a photo? I was thinking of Richard S. He likes to spend $$ on trains and build them.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve I just sent you a pm email 

Chuck


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for your interest. Chuck, David and Stan all e-mailed me at almost the exact same time so I'm going to split them up and give each two, enough to build one J&S coach each. Within the next couple of months I'll probably have two more as I have put in a special one-off order for sides to make Baggage Car #126 (a single door baggage car.) It's a little steep at almost $200 for the AMS car and then whatever the kit will cost but it's so bloody_ fun_ to build these things!! Besides, I need a baggage car to round out my passenger train and I really don't think I'll be seeing one from AMS anytime soon. If and when I do, I'll post again so someone else can have some fun! 

Marty,
Richard is a couple of levels ahead of me as he is already making full kits of passenger cars from Bronson-Tate kits! I'm just about ready to try my hand at one of their passenger cars as I would love to have a "duck-bill" roof coach! If he really wants the next two I'll hold them for him. Personally, he's progressed beyond the need for them in my opinion!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Steve, 
Bronson-Tate will soon have a couple of Colorado Central coaches out that are reallly neat. I think you probably saw the prototypes at HAGRS last summer. Is that what you are planning to build? I am eagerly awaiting them.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been wanting to do a Bronson-Tate car since I saw them at the first HAGRS! Like many on here though, I didn't feel my modeling skills were at a level where I could justify the expense. I have slowly been increasing my skills through the Rio Grande UK kits. These kits look fantastic on the outside but make no provisions forthe inside! The Bronson-Tate models are a level of skill above the Rio Grande UK in my opinion. Especially with the Pagosa Springs combine, I feel that I have honed my skills to the point where I am confident that I could do a Bronson-Tate coach justice! I, too, am eagerly looking forward to what they are going to put out next!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Steve, 
Another line of kits you might want to try would be Phil Dippel's freight car kits. I just received some of them and they are very good quality and go together easily. They would be a good warmup for a Bronson-Tate kit.


----------

